# Yarn Outlet Stores in New England



## easyonly

My husband and I are planning a multi-month RV trip leaving from the West Coast in March which will take us via the southern route to the East Coast where we will go down to the Florida Keys and then head north zig-zagging our way up the coast.  I want to visit yarn outlet stores whenever I can. I believe there are several in the New England area and would appreciate any names and locations you can suggest. Also any other must sees all the east coast. Thanks friends.


----------



## knitnanny

Check out this website...
www.knitmap.com


----------



## carrad47

WEBS in Masschusettes, never been there but I hear it is nice.


----------



## NanBasKnit

carrad47 said:


> WEBS in Masschusettes, never been there but I hear it is nice.


Webs is nice. The store is huge. They carry some cheap yarns along with pretty good yarns, and then some high end yarns. Their own brand of yarns are sometimes a good buy, but I find that the rest of the yarns they carry are not any cheaper than our smaller local yarn shops. It's still a fun place to visit. I hope you get a chance to check their store out.


----------



## Gaildh

Absolutely WEBS in North Hampton, MA. Also some great New England sightseeing in this region,


----------



## NanBasKnit

Eva's yarn shop in Fairhaven MA is a beautiful shop. She carries exquisite yarn!


----------



## bostonbean2

Web's is a must see if you are traveling to New England.


----------



## kippyfure

there is also the Lion Brand Factory Outlet in New Jersey--it should be easy to find on Google--it is huge and quite interesting, too.


----------



## Irish knitter

Oh my goodness.....you lucky duck!!!! Have fun....


----------



## deshka

Watch for the chickens in Key West. Lovely trip you have planned, be careful along the way. Enjoy.


----------



## pfoley

Webs in Massachusetts

http://www.yarn.com/Store-Locator


----------



## EZ2

Peter Patchis in Central Falls RI. Here is a link to the website :
http://www.peterpatchisyarns.com


----------



## dkmoyer

Definitely go to Webs in Nothhampton, Mass. The store is great and they let you into the warehouse with grocery carts! Also, they own a bead store very close by. Take patterns and plan to spend some time. There are comfy chairs where husbands can sit and read!


----------



## NanaFran

If you get up to the lakes region of NH, go to Patternworks, in Center Harbor. Open seven days a week....
Lots of good LYS in New England!


----------



## Ursula62

I can tell you that the Lion Brand Outlet is well worth the trip. 
Each week they offer a weekly wow special (on their Facebook page) as well as discounting other of their yarns. I purchased 3-71/2 ounce skeins of Vanna's Choice for $10(same color in a plastic bag). Admittedly you will not have extensive color choices. Also lots of mill ends with tons of the dreaded Homespun available. There is a lovely lounge area for spouses to hang out. Note that they are closed on Saturday. Have fun, your trip sounds fantastic.


----------



## NanBasKnit

dkmoyer said:


> Definitely go to Webs in Nothhampton, Mass. The store is great and they let you into the warehouse with grocery carts! Also, they own a bead store very close by. Take patterns and plan to spend some time. There are comfy chairs where husbands can sit and read!


The bead store has been closed for years. It was a great place....sorry to see it closed.


----------



## NanBasKnit

.


----------



## 104439

Taking the southern route, yarn outlet Colorado Springs
if you're interested.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/yarn-outlet-colorado-springs

Fro what I read, they also carry discontinued yarns


----------



## BailaC

The front of Webs is the regular priced yarn, which is discountable (if you buy a certain amount it's discounted 20%). Very large selection of all types of yarn at all price-points. The back is a GIANT warehouse with a changing variety of highly dicounted yarn, 30-70% off. Usually discontinued colors or yarns or manufacturers specials. The people at Webs are very helpful and knowledgeable. Northampton and the whole Pioneer Valley is a lovely area to visit, with lots of things to do and see. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## impatient knitter

If you crochet as well as knit, and you crochet with cotton thread (like bedspread cotton), WEBs has "cones" of many different weights of thread, not to mention unbelievable colors!! 

I get ALL my crochet thread from there. Last time I bought full cones (they also sell "parts" of cones) for around $25/ea. Their cones seem to last forever!!


----------



## John's old lady

dkmoyer said:


> Definitely go to Webs in Nothhampton, Mass. The store is great and they let you into the warehouse with grocery carts! Also, they own a bead store very close by. Take patterns and plan to spend some time. There are comfy chairs where husbands can sit and read!


FYI-Bead store has moved across town, but there is now a lovely store selling olive oils, vinegars, etc.


----------



## John's old lady

Gertrude Stein said:


> The bead store has been closed for years. It was a great place....sorry to see it closed.


Not closed-moved.


----------



## Browniemom

There is another yarn outlet in Pawtucket, RI simply called the Yarn Outlet.


----------



## allisonrya

Ursula62 said:


> I can tell you that the Lion Brand Outlet is well worth the trip.
> Each week they offer a weekly wow special (on their Facebook page) as well as discounting other of their yarns. I purchased 3-71/2 ounce skeins of Vanna's Choice for $10(same color in a plastic bag). Admittedly you will not have extensive color choices. Also lots of mill ends with tons of the dreaded Homespun available. There is a lovely lounge area for spouses to hang out. Note that they are closed on Saturday. Have fun, your trip sounds fantastic.


I was just going to say that the Lion Outlet isn't that great, IMHO. I live just a few miles away. I go occasionally to look - hardly ever buy. I don't know - that's just me. The last time I was there, around the holidays, no Homespun mill ends to be found! (I was shocked lol!) Very nice lounge. And they have computers available if you want to look up patterns online. Not a lot of staff, but the ones there are always nice and helpful.


----------



## easyonly

Unfortunately Colorado is not one of the states we'll be going through. Thanks anyway.


annhkmiller said:


> Taking the southern route, yarn outlet Colorado Springs
> if you're interested.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/yarn-outlet-colorado-springs
> 
> Fro what I read, they also carry discontinued yarns


----------



## easyonly

Has anyone been to the Lion Brand store in Manhatten? Is it worth it?


----------



## karebear048

If you are going to be going to Cape Cod in MA go to A Great Yarn. It is a yarn store and a book store. it is in an old type house. the address is: A Great Yarn, 894 Main Street, Chatham, MA 02633. phone #: (508) 237-2053. They have some interesting stuff there. Look them up online! Good luck on your trip! I also recommend WEBS in North Hampton. Great Store!


----------



## bostonbean2

John's old lady said:


> FYI-Bead store has moved across town, but there is now a lovely store selling olive oils, vinegars, etc.


I took a drive to Webs a couple of years ago and didn't bother looking on their site for info. Found out it was closed on Sundays when we got there. It was a huge disappointment, we had lunch at Fitzwilly's and went into a yarn store near there. Can't recall the name, was surprised to see an LYS with Webs right down the street.


----------



## JuneB

Slader Mill in Pawtucket RI has a lot of milling history ... They have lots of events there I ve done knitting classes there in the mill...Webs in Northhampton right off the Mass pike love that store they have great deals in the back of the store ....they have spinning and weaving also.i think in Lowell Ma has a big milling history with a museum and arts.enjoy you cross country trip


----------



## JaniceB

The Classic Elite Outlet shop is called Hub Mills and is in Tewksbury just off Rt 3 and is north of Boston. 
RoseMary's yarn Shop in Cornish Maine (near Portland) is an amazing shop. I've never seen so many different yarns in all price ranges.


----------



## NanBasKnit

Thanks for the info

Where is the store now? We have driven all over Northampton dozens of times and I have never see another bead store. It's probably in a very obvious spot and I totally missed it



John's old lady said:


> Not closed-moved.


----------



## aljellie

Halcyon Yarn, 12 School St., Bath, Maine has a huge and lovely selection and will discount for larger quantities. Hope you go all the way to Maine and up the Maine coast because it is quite beautiful. Sounds like a great trip. Do enjoy.
Ellie


----------



## mary charnley

Try Hub Mills/Classic Elite in Billerica Ma. they are right off of route 3. Great deals!!


----------



## Kd47803

The yarn outlet in Colorado Springs is not what it used to be. I think it was bought out because now it is a regular yarn shop without the good deals they had before. The people there are not very friendly or helpful. I didn't even go there when we were in Colorado Springs for Christmas.


----------



## John's old lady

Gertrude Stein said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Where is the store now? We have driven all over Northampton dozens of times and I have never see another bead store. It's probably in a very obvious spot and I totally missed it


Will pm you.


----------



## AnnMarieK

A couple more are:
Fancie Purls..Water Street Plymouth, Ma.
Blackpurls...Rt 6A Sandwich, Ma

Both have a great selection of yarn,patttern books and supplies!


----------

